# Can I say "dumb ass" on this site?



## bobberboy (Jun 1, 2015)

I hope so, otherwise there's no point to the story. I'm remodeling the bathroom. You know, "just" the wall tile and flooring. Well let's include new plumbing fixtures while we're at it. How about some plaster repair? Ok, let's put wainscoting on the bottom and some new baseboard. Can we install new lighting by the mirror and a ceiling fan? Oh yeah, and new baseboard heat. Oh boy...

On Saturday I had to remove the toilet to see the condition of the underlayment and subfloor before I started to tile the floor. Oh boy again. The dumb ass who did the previous remodeling didn't use a floor flange when the toilet was installed. Just two lag screws that pulled through the particle board underlayment and missed the subfloor entirely. I wondered why, after I removed the caulking I felt like I was sitting on a listing ship. The caulking held the toilet in place. So off comes the flooring and underneath I find the connection to the soil pipe is full of holes. It was lead and had several holes melted through it when it was leaded in to the soil pipe. Is it ok to say dumb ass on this site?

So, new plywood subfloor and underlayment. New floor flange with silicone no-caulk gasket solidly fastened to the floor with many #12 screws. Toilet bolted to floor flange. Holes in pipe repaired. No need to wear a seat belt while seated anymore. Life is good, well, it's getting better.

Did I mention I haven't been out fishing once yet this year? Dumb ass...


----------



## JMichael (Jun 1, 2015)

Just imagine what you run in to over the coarse of several years when you do this sort of work for a living. :lol: There are a whole lot of those "dumb a$$e$" in this world.


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 1, 2015)

I can't believe I forgot to tell what prompted this project in the first place. The aforementioned dumb ass did the worst wall tiling job in history. There is a cove where the wall meets the ceiling - the house is a story-and-a-half w/dormers - so the ceiling above the tub slants down to a 5' wall with a cove where they meet. The correct way to have tiled this would have been to start at the cove and tile both up the ceiling and down to the tub. The dumb ass in question didn't want to cut tiles and started at the tub and tiled up. Where the tile went into the cove he gooped about 1" of mastic on the wall and just made the tile span the cove and it turned out to be a disaster and really ugly. And he didn't cut any tiles. Where a full tile stopped was where the tile ended so the ceiling tile ended in a different place than the walls which also ended in different places. Long story, not that interesting but is the back story.


----------



## overboard (Jun 1, 2015)

JMichael said:


> Just imagine what you run in to over the coarse of several years when you do this sort of work for a living. :lol: There are a whole lot of those "dumb a$$e$" in this world.



One of them built the house I live in! #-o 
Doesn't just relate to carpentry either. :shock: :lol:


----------



## KMixson (Jun 1, 2015)

Reminds me of a friend who had rented a house to a tenant. The tenant said he could refinish the hardwood floors in the house. He sanded the floors up to about 3-4 inches from the wall and then put polyurethane down without vacuuming the floor first. It was like walking on sandpaper. You could see where the sanding did not go to the wall. He also painted the walls leaving about 3-4 inches from the floor and 3-4 inches from the ceiling unpainted. It looked like a three year old painted the place.


----------



## WaterWaif (Jun 1, 2015)

Well.....
It's good you got the toilet squared up. 
Bad enough too much of our life's work on a homestead is like taking care of it for the next guy or someone else, 
but when the last guy was an dumb ass it can and does cut into potential fishin time.
I ain't been out either.
Need to switch the cranking battery out of the boat first but who knows [-X because someone else ran a deep cycle for a cranking battery and I just been ignoring that fact; but free dirt and a borrowed tractor has me re doin some of some one else's rework while I can.
Wonder what the next guy will call me? :LOL2:


----------



## Abraham (Jun 1, 2015)

KMixson said:


> Reminds me of a friend who had rented a house to a tenant. The tenant said he could refinish the hardwood floors in the house. He sanded the floors up to about 3-4 inches from the wall and then put polyurethane down without vacuuming the floor first. It was like walking on sandpaper. You could see where the sanding did not go to the wall. He also painted the walls leaving about 3-4 inches from the floor and 3-4 inches from the ceiling unpainted. It looked like a three year old painted the place.



An old friend of mine has the same "style" hardwood floors. His old lady wanted them done at a certain time and on the last day when he finally started, the sander he rented would run into the walls a few inches short. He did sweep and vacuum before he applied the urethane but it still looked terrible.


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 5, 2015)

[youtube]tMe3WDmxBEI[/youtube]


----------



## nowgrn4 (Jun 7, 2015)

"Beat to Fit, Paint to Match"

Guess what the first three letters of "Construction" are? :|


----------



## Blake. (Jun 7, 2015)

I feel your pain. I just completely redone our master bath. Tore everything out to the studs and floor joists. Found some patch work done by the PO on the floor and it was just stupid. Plywood of different thickness on the subfloor. Completely rotted under the tub that was cracked and had holes that apparently they kept using. "Bracing" underneath was 2x4's loosely nailed between the joists that had plywood laid on top between them and the subfloor but it wasn't even tight against the floor. Gaps I could fit my fingers in. So they were providing zero support. 

My dad and I did everything. Plumbing, electric, new subfloor, scabbed a few floor joists, moved the air vent (which sounds a lot easier than it actually is) drywall, tile, base board, crown, door trim, new toilet, new vanity and mirror, literally everything has been replaced or reworked.

Still need to paint the crown, do some touch up painting all over and seal the grout on the floor (already did the shower) then it will FINALLY be done. I don't think anyone one will be able to tell it was not done by professionals. I'm extremely proud of the way it turned out especially the tile shower. The only thing that bugs me is We didn't think about the offset on the new toilet being different than the old so the tank sits off the wall about 1.5" but oh we'll. it still looks fine. 

I can post pics if you'd want to see the mostly finished product.


----------

